# comment savoir si la carte mère est HS



## ruskov76 (29 Juin 2012)

salut a tous comment écrit dans le titre j'aimerais savoir comment on peut savoir si la carte mère est HS  de mon macbook pro unibody 2011


----------



## C@cTuS (30 Juin 2012)

attend je vais regarder dans ma boule de cristal ....................................... Je ne sais pas .

Si tu detaillais un peu plus ton problème , tu aurais peut être des réponses .


----------



## ruskov76 (30 Juin 2012)

il s'allume plus donc je voulais savoir si ma carte mère été hs et comment je peut la tester


----------



## Sly54 (30 Juin 2012)

Essayer de lancer un Apple Hardware test peut déjà amener un 1e réponse (si tu peux le lancer, c'est que la CM n'est pas morte).


----------



## ruskov76 (30 Juin 2012)

bon ba le mac faire le sourd d'oreille rien ne ce passe


----------



## Sly54 (30 Juin 2012)

ruskov76 a dit:


> bon ba le mac faire le sourd d'oreille rien ne ce passe


Mauvais signe


----------



## Suzumebachi (30 Juin 2012)

Bong ? Affichage  Les ventilos tournent ?


----------



## ruskov76 (1 Juillet 2012)

rien du tout aucun bruit le silence complet


----------



## Tolotti (5 Septembre 2012)

Carte mère morte, non?


----------



## Rizerfr (5 Septembre 2012)

Tu as essayé sur secteur ? Peut être batterie HS ? Ou un cable interne déconnecté ?


----------



## T.T. (15 Octobre 2016)

ruskov76 a dit:


> salut a tous comment écrit dans le titre j'aimerais savoir comment on peut savoir si la carte mère est HS  de mon macbook pro unibody 2011


Salut, j'ai le même problème, un macbook qui ne démarre plus (reste bloqué sur la page blanche avec la pomme, impossible de bosser sur une clé ou disque dur externe bootable). Au Genius Bar, il pense que c'est la carte mere (j'ai réussit a faire un Apple Hardware et le teste est bon aucun problème signalé). Ce qui est bizarre, dans mon cas, c'est que le mac fonctionne sur snow léopard 10.6 et 10.6.3 et dès que je fais la mise a jour 10.6.8 lors de redémarrage, le macbook bloque.

MacBook (13-inch, Alu, Late 2008)


----------



## esimport (17 Octobre 2016)

pour déterminer si la carte-mère est défaillante, il faut la placer en configuration zéro afin d'éliminer toute source de perturbation, c'est à dire avec le minimum d'organes branchés (en général secteur et clavier). Si le ventilateur ne démarre pas, alors la carte-mère est défaillante.

évidemment, toute la difficulté est de pouvoir disposer d'un ventilateur et d'un clavier testé au préalable...


----------



## T.T. (17 Octobre 2016)

Cette opération n'est faisable que par Apple ou un gars agréé ?


----------



## dragao13 (17 Octobre 2016)

Un gars agréé Apple !!!

Ça reste un PC donc pour vérifier si la carte mother est morte ... n'importe quelque croque mort informatique pourra vérifier !


----------



## esimport (18 Octobre 2016)

cette opération est à la portée de n'importe qui ayant un peu de savoir-faire informatique, sous la condition que le macbook ne soit plus sous garantie, alors étant donné que c'est le cas ..


----------

